
Drinking Less Solved a Lot of Problems - nodailyalcohol
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/24/well/eat/drinking-alcohol-women-psychology-health.html
======
nodailyalcohol
This article is just one person's experience, but I feel it echos something a
growing number of people are feeling these days. Some have already taken
concrete steps (like the author did), while some are still contemplating next
steps (like I am), with the knowledge that frequent drinking -- even in small
quantities -- is not working out for them.

